# Kai wins NY Pro..Olympia chances?



## Dolfan84 (May 29, 2011)

With Kai winning the NY Pro show and looking bigger than ever, what do you guys think his chances are at making a run for the O? He looks massive and pretty impressive IMO.


----------



## Curt James (May 29, 2011)

Lots of conversation going on about this topic. Seems that many discount Kai's chances against the popular "All American" Cutler. Though Greene was born in Brooklyn, so I'm not sure Cutler has any more claim to America than Kai.

As a sitting Mr. Olympia, Jay will prove difficult to knock off the mountain.

And Jay doesn't have the same "political" baggage to carry around. Many still make reference to Greene's choices of the past, modeling for sexually charged photos.

Fwiw, I would hope that the best man wins at this year's O.

Greene could be that man.


----------



## TGB1987 (May 29, 2011)

Kai looked great at the New York Pro but I still like the hard working Branch Warren to win.  He is finally reaching his peak.  All of his years of hard work and dedication are paying off.  I have been a fan of his for years.  The guy is all about hard work. That is something I can relate to.  He is proof that Hard work can overcome any obstacle.  Kai did look amazing though.


----------



## Curt James (May 29, 2011)

Have you seen this vid? Branch has beaten Cutler in the past.






YouTube Video











1991 Teen Nationals


----------



## Dolfan84 (May 29, 2011)

TGB1987 said:


> Kai looked great at the New York Pro but I still like the hard working Branch Warren to win.  He is finally reaching his peak.  All of his years of hard work and dedication are paying off.  I have been a fan of his for years.  The guy is all about hard work. That is something I can relate to.  He is proof that Hard work can overcome any obstacle.  Kai did look amazing though.



Indeed Branch is gonna be in the running. He has made some impressive gains these last 2 years to say the least. Should be a great O if Kai, Jay, Branch, and Wolf arrive in top condition


----------



## Curt James (May 29, 2011)

Hoping Martinez brings it this year. And you can't count Phil Heath out, of course.


----------



## SilentBob187 (May 29, 2011)

If Kai doesn't have a gut on him like he had at last years Olympia I'd suspect his chances would be much better this time around.


----------



## Dolfan84 (May 29, 2011)

Curt James said:


> Have you seen this vid? Branch has beaten Cutler in the past.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe a dumb question but are they on gear as teens?


----------



## Curt James (May 29, 2011)

I would assume so, but you never know. Branch and Jay both have obvious superior genetics/structures for physique competition. Branch did not get those legs from a syringe and Jay's width is not from one cycle of orals, right?


----------



## mich29 (May 29, 2011)

Curt James said:


> Hoping Martinez brings it this year. And you can't count Phil Heath out, of course.



good call here.I'd be happy if branch,kai or the guys you talked about above win.


----------



## TGB1987 (May 29, 2011)

Nice video.  I think it is possible that they were using in there teens but not for sure.  It is possible to be at that level without AAS if you train hard when you have enough natural test in your system.  It would be nice to see Victor live up to his potential but I don't know if it will ever happen.  He has great muscle bellies.  Phil Heath is one of my favorites.  He has a great build.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (May 29, 2011)

any pics from show?


----------



## Curt James (May 29, 2011)

World-Pharma.org said:


> any pics from show?







Kai Greene - Overall champ















Ronnie Rockel - 2nd










Bill Richardson - 3rd





Lionel Beyeke - 4th


----------



## Curt James (May 29, 2011)

Jose Raymond - 202 champ





Flex Lewis - 2nd





Marvin Ward - 3rd


----------



## SFW (May 29, 2011)

Kai looks massive


----------



## Diesel618 (May 30, 2011)

Lionel Beyeke looks massive as well. especially in the lineup.


----------



## Curt James (May 30, 2011)

Diesel618 said:


> Lionel Beyeke looks massive as well. especially in the lineup.



Old footage of Beyeke...






YouTube Video


----------



## World-Pharma.org (May 30, 2011)

nice,but where is some other pros? all are on vacations?


----------



## Curt James (May 30, 2011)

SFW said:


> Kai looks massive



Greene's routine from the show:






YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (May 30, 2011)

World-Pharma.org said:


> nice,but where is some *other pros? all are on vacations?*



Who, Cutler, Branch, Heath, et al.?

Most of those guys compete once per year and hold out for the Olympia unless they must qualify for the big show.


----------



## Dolfan84 (May 30, 2011)

Kai's routine is always a bit out there and kind of ridiculous but hell he can do whatever he wants when he looks like that.


----------



## SFW (May 30, 2011)

Curt James said:


> Greene's routine from the show:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Not knocking his physique at all obviously but his routine....super gay! Was reminiscent of female gymnastics. I believe i saw a summersault in there as well? And was that beyonces "Bills bills bills" song? 

What an adulteration of the sport.


----------



## independent (May 30, 2011)

SFW said:


> Not knocking his physique at all obviously but his routine....super gay! Was reminiscent of female gymnastics. I believe i saw a summersault in there as well? And was that beyonces "Bills bills bills" song?
> 
> What an adulteration of the sport.



The sport of bodybuilding is gay.


----------



## Livebig14 (May 30, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> The sport of bodybuilding is gay.


^ I hope thats a joke


----------



## independent (May 30, 2011)

Livebig14 said:


> ^ I hope thats a joke



no it wasnt.  post up a pic of yourself in underwear please.


----------



## Livebig14 (May 30, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> no it wasnt.  post up a pic of yourself in underwear please.


^


----------

